# Kielbasa Recipes?



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Anyone have a real good fresh polish kielbasa recipe? Unfortunately, the family recipe died with my father so I can't get the exact one that I grew up on, but would like to come close....

I remember mixing beef with pork and also we aren't big on fennel seeds, but do like some garlic and pepper. I also tend to like coarse ground rather than fine so it isn't overly dense.

Any good ones out there that fit the bill? I want to make a decent sized batch this week on my new kitchen-aid attachments (wife's mixer, but my grinder/sausage stuffer attachments). we used to do it by hand, but this seems a bit easier.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Like with bratwurst and with Italian sausages the easiest way is to just buy the pre-mixed spice packages and use them. Then, we add some finely chopped fresh garlic and some coarse ground black pepper (what one butcher supply salesman said was 1/3 grind). The meat mix is a combination of pork and beef or pork and venison.

People visiting from Poland, the Ukraine, and from Russia said it was just like what they bought in the butcher shops back in the home country.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

unfortunately i don't have any venison to add to the mix this year.... but it should be just as good with just beef and pork. i found a few rather simple recipes online that seem good, i'll just pick one and give it a whirl. maybe some half batches of several recipes to decide which one i like best before making 15 lbs of kielbasa.

once i get my smoker up and going, i'll make some smoked kielbasa too.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Smoked Kielbasa is the best way to go.

Without having any venison use the lean beef and try to avoid having to much beef fat in the sausage. The fat content should come from the pork.

There are some small sausage makers in the older neighborhoods of Detroit and Dearborn who still make old-world Kielbasa and smoke it for the butcher shops or markets they still own. This stuff will beat anything coming from Kowolski or any of the big-box meat/sausage companies.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

the only halfway large company's kielbasa that is worth a darn (fresh) if you ask me is wisbiski's.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> the only halfway large company's kielbasa that is worth a darn (fresh) if you ask me is wisbiski's.


Try the homemade fresh kielbasa from Marco's meats on 9 mile in Eastpointe, best I've had and reasonably priced too. Al :chillin:


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

valancik666 said:


> Can you explain what is this " Kielbasa " ? Its just salami?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

AL D. said:


> Try the homemade fresh kielbasa from Marco's meats on 9 mile in Eastpointe, best I've had and reasonably priced too. Al :chillin:


I get mine from Polish Market in Troy. They have a lot of varieties of smoked and dry sausage plus fresh.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow I hope the OP found a good recipe after waiting 14 years for a response, if not feel free to PM me and Ill send you mine, no need to wait another 14 years, Kielbasa is too good to wait that long.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Awww... No more valancik666? He seemed harmless.... I kind of thought his broken posts were funny.


----------

